# Meepo is here!



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

I picked up Meepo from the breeder Thursday night and took Friday off work to get him settled in. He is the sweetest little thing, loves to snuggle with me.

Unfortunately, I don't have a camera yet (ordered one on Amazon today) so no updated pictures. He is so precious and fluffy. He has quite a roguish look to him.

Any advice on what to do about carsickness? We brought him to see some of our friends on Friday and he threw up every time he was in the car. 

He is also very indifferent to the treats that the breeder sent home to him. I'm not sure how to go about training him. I tried giving him little pieces of hotdog too and he wasn't excited about that either. He responds really well to praise and affection, and he'll drop any toy or any treat to come be petted. But I praise and pet him so much it's not a very unique reward for training.

I am so excited! I'll take tons of pictures as soon as my camera arrives!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay!! I can't wait to see new pictures of Meepo! 
I can't help with the car sickness sorry. 
Todd didn't really like treats at first either.
I found out that cheese (especially mozzarella) is something that he did respond to. Now he loves any real meat treat but he won't even try to eat most dog bones or dog treats. 
Cheese is still his favorite bribe/training food.
Have fun with your new puppy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Breanna,

I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to see picures of your litle Meepo. Don't worry about these first few days. Everything is new for him. You'll find your routine with him and what works. I use Bil-Jac Liver Treats and all my dogs love them. The boys only get them when they're getting their baths and grooming so they know it's a special treat. 

I don't know what to tell you about carsickness, but other here will. Milo gets carsick sometimes when he's nervous so I usually put a towel in his car seat. Just enjoy the moment and all the cute and wonderful things he does.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!

Pet-Ease by Nutri-Vet works wonders! We took a 1,000 + mile trip this fall with 1 adults & 3 pups. No carsickness & no drooling, which is amazing. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751672


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on Meepo coming to his forever home! Don't worry about treat likes and dislikes this early. Like Geri said, everything is new, he's bound to be a little nervous, and he'll settle down in a few days. After he's settled in you can figure out what works. 

As far as car sickness, often they grow out of it. My first Hav had it pretty bad when we first got her. After frequent very short distance drives to fun things, she eventually got over it. The key is very short distance drives at first. However, there are some Havs that never seem to outgrow it. There are several on this Forum who can give you advice on how they work with it. 

Looking forward to lots of pictures of your puppy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on Meepo! Can't wait for pics! I agree with Geri and Jeanne about the treats thing... Kubrick refused treats for about a week after he arrived, though I found he would always say yes to cheese so you can try something like that to see if Meepo will take it to aid you in training.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats, I can't wait to see pics!

I think you will get a wide variety of responses on the car sickness. Dash went thru a drool period but what helped was a lot of short and fun car trips. He eventually learned that the car is a fun place and I had to do it quickly as after getting him in 2 months, we drove across country twice. Now he just chills out in the car 

You may have a picky eater on your hands and just have to see what he will like as far as treats go but you can also use praise. Yesterday in the backyard playing with Dash we did some training and his reward was me letting him play with a stick (I supervised!) But he was way more excited for that than food!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome home Meepo!!!!!! I cant wait for your camera to come!!

Dont feel bad, all three of my guys came home with car sickness, two outgrew it, but my Logan still has it. We have tried benedryl, rescue remedy, bonine, and Cerenia. We just found that we didnt take him out much. at 2 years old he seems to be doing better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats! Scooter does better on long trips but drools a lot on short trips so I can't help with advice there. Can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations !!! Can't wait to see pictures of Meepo. Sounds like a wonderful little guy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome welcome Meepo !! Hope you're having lots of fun. Tell your Mommy to borrow a friend's camera so we don't have to wait too much longer!

congrats Breanna!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!! Can't wait to see more pics! We went through many different types of treats until we found ones that Guapo would do anything for...my experience is that Havs are picky eaters


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome. Congrats on Meepo. Can't wait to see pictures. Izzy outgrew carsickness. I just kept bringing her in the car (short trips at first). Now she's fine in the car. We take her everywhere. I find I have to mix up the treats. She gets sick of the same ones. I've used boiled chicken breast and she really liked that. I've never tried the cheese. She also loves the Stella & Chewy's freeze dried duck treats. It really depends on her mood. I have Charlie Bone treats that sometimes she likes and other times she nudges them away with her nose. I'm sure Meepo needs some time to adjust to his new surroundings. Have fun.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Boiled chicken is like puppy crack at our house. Scooter will sit in front of the refrigerator and whine if he knows there's some in there. We can't use it for training because he's just so excited over it that he can't be still. It's funny to watch though!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Meeko! Give him time to get settled into your new routine, he may be less picky about food then. Otherwise, yeah, it's trial and error, although chicken and cheese seem to be the top leaders. Some folks on here make their own jerky; if you search for the "dehydrator" threads you'll see lots on that.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Congratulations on Meepo coming to his forever home! Don't worry about treat likes and dislikes this early. Like Geri said, everything is new, he's bound to be a little nervous, and he'll settle down in a few days. After he's settled in you can figure out what works.
> 
> As far as car sickness, often they grow out of it. My first Hav had it pretty bad when we first got her. *After frequent very short distance drives to fun things, she eventually got over it. The key is very short distance drives at first.* However, there are some Havs that never seem to outgrow it. There are several on this Forum who can give you advice on how they work with it.
> 
> Looking forward to lots of pictures of your puppy!


Welcome looking forward to seeing your photos
I did that and Oliver grew out of it. Don't feed for at least 2 hours before going in the car. Also baby bibs helps a lot with drooling or uke:


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Daisy also had a problem with car sickness when she was a puppy. We found a simple solution. Just make sure she doesn't eat before traveling. On long trips we would only feed her when we had stopped for the evening. She has now outgrown the problem ... as long as G'ma doesn't stuff her with too many treats.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome home Meepo. I am so happy for you Breanna. 
We can't wait to meet him.

Paula


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Another Washingtonian on the forum! WELCOME! Can't wait to see pictures of Meepo!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum little Meepo! What a cute name!

Beverly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome little Meepo! I love the name! Both my puppies barfed on just about every car ride. Until about 5 mos. when they finally outgrew it. But I learned to always put puppy wipes, towels, a bottle of water (for clean-up), a pee pad on the car bed for easy clean-ups, and not to feed for several hours in advance.

My puppies liked (and still do) Charley Bears, which aren't overly rich or caloric. Little bits of cooked chicken are always delish. I wouldn't worry too much about rewards, Meepo needs to settle in and you need to get to know one another for a week or so. Have fun!


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I keep looking at him and marveling that he's real - I've daydreamed about him for so long, I keep expecting to wake up. But then I pet him and he's so silky. He looks like a little white marshmallow. He has really bonded with us and it's only been a couple days. He follows me everywhere, unless my husband or roommate is walking around and I'm being boring, then he follows them.

He is so funny when he runs, he tries to go too fast and trips over his front paws, takes a nosedive, and keeps going. And his little ears go flapping behind him. It is good for the soul to play with him and watch him. And then he gets tired and makes a beeline for my lap. I sit at the computer in an armchair and he'll come up to it and look at me hopefully until I pick him up, then he curls up and has a nap. 

I was supposed to be getting some work done from home over the weekend but I just couldn't tear myself away long enough. My boss will forgive me when I bring Meepo into the office and everyone sees how cute he is.

We put him in his crate in the living room the first night, but he cried so much that the second and third nights we put his crate next to me in the bedroom so I could put my fingers through the bars to comfort him, and then hear him when he needs to go out in the night. That has worked much better. The breeder had him just about 100% trained with the puppy pads, so we got some of those and the housetraining has gone much better. He just couldn't figure out what we wanted when we took him outside.

I am so excited. I'll post up a million pictures as soon as my camera comes in


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I love your description of Life with Meepo!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Breanna said:


> It is good for the soul to play with him and watch him.


That is so true. Animals bring such joy. Meepo is so cute. Looking forward to watching him grow. More pictures please.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations on Meepo! You have to explain Meepo lol

I found that the Natural Balance Dog Food Roles worked amazingly well for training. The place where I took my guys for puppy socialization classes recommended it. It has a strong smell that really gets their attention. You only need to give a small thumbnail sized peace for a treat.

They are not treats but can be used as such.

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/DFRolls.html


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

I took Meepo in to work to show him off to my coworkers, and one of them took a couple pictures on his cell phone.

So here is me holding Meepo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Meepo is so lucky to have a Mommy who makes sure he is socialized !
Treasure this time with him ! Both of you are adorable !


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a cute couple !!! I am reading all the advise on car sickness, as we have the same problem. I have been doing what the other forum members advise..short trips and no food right before. It seems to be working. You have an absolutely adorable Meepo.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwwww!!!! Adorable!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*you must be in havvie heaven*

What a little doll. You look so happy together!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweetie!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You two look meant to be.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww you look very smitten already!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations! He is very cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! What a sweety! And how luck for him, that he gets to go to work with Mommy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Breanna, Meepo is just adorable! Have fun!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Meepo is adorable. A puppy really is good for the soul. Congratulations!

Meeka


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

HE is adorable . Enjoy him they grow up so fast ..
I would not give him hot dogs when he is so young .. I agree boiled chicken is great one while he is so small .. Cosmo loved it until he was exposed to the other stuff presented in puppy class ..


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!
Meepo is just adorable and he sound like a good little guy.
Have fun.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Meepo is adorable. I'm looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I second that ..


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Meepo is adorable! What a nice place to work that they would let you take him! We're looking forward to many more pics!
Gina


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, according to Amazon, my camera should be here tomorrow. I'll post up pictures as soon as I possibly can!

My work is quite flexible about things like that. Once he's housetrained a little better I will probably bring him with me for half-days. I work at a small startup company where we can do whatever we like as long as the work gets done.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait for your camera to arrive so you can post more pics! 

That's great that you can take him to work. I wish I could take my two to work, but taking them to a lab wouldn't be such a great idea, I think.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, Meepo is adorable. Look forward to seeing more pictures when your camera arrives.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Someone is wrapped around that puppy paw already! It's easy to fall for them when they are as adorable as Meepo. Congratulations on your new treasure......Don't worry it gets easier with all the invaluable advise that you get here. We have had our puppy home for a month now. Boiled chicken seemed to work for treating and it seems easier on their stomach. I was nervous to feed any treats at so young but the vet recommended boiled chicken (in moderation). We give about 2 cubes over about 8 treats at a time (really small pieces). Have not tried cheese but may try it if we ever tire of chicken.

Can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, it is hard to object to anything he does, it is so cute. I'm afraid I'll have an ill-behaved dog...this morning he comes running up to me with my roommate's tax forms in his mouth, sits down, and puts his head to the side with a W2 hanging out. It was impossibly cute and I was trying so hard not to laugh as I took them back and put it in a more secure location on her desk.

A couple questions - 

Any idea why he wants to eat the carpet? He has chew toys but he likes to bite at the carpet and gnaw on it. I don't really mind, he's not hurting it in any visible way, I'm just not sure why...?

Also, any tips on how to get my cat to be a little more accepting of him? She's kind of grouchy in general but she completely hates Meepo. He'll go prancing up to her to play and she growls and hisses and runs off. She'll go up on a chair where he can't get her and he'll go into a play bow and wag his tail and try his best to entice her to play with him. I don't think he understands the concept that there might be a living being that doesn't want to play with him.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Make sure he has proper toys around him so he does not chew on housefold items or worse, your personal stuff. he has to learn what is his and not his. Personally I used the throw the can of pennies at Henry (just once, don't want to over-do that one) and it worked well.

Or, a Loud and Stern "No" with hand-clap could work doo.

I have a cat, and he was pretty accepting of Henry. Not sure how to advise you of that one. 

Where is the camera?
You should come East and visit the NJ playdate!
Kisses to Meepo!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just my 2 cents worth on treats. I buy the Wellness Just for Puppies. She has not tired of them yet, they are soft and can be torn into 4 pieces. I buy them through Petco, 4 bags at a time. Four bags lasted me 2 months.


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

*Pictures!*

Finally, camera arrived! Here are some pictures from this evening:























































Tomorrow I'm going to see about giving him a bath and doing what I can about those tearstains. Any tips?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Meepo is an absolute little doll !!! Thanks for the pictures. The kitty may just have to come to accept Meepo on his own terms and his own time. Chances are they will be friends and get along very well but also the chance the kitty must just "tolerate" Meepo's existance. Tough call...a wait and see situation.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Grrrrrr !!! Tear stains. There are a lot of good threads on this subject with so many wonderful suggestions. Unfortunately, none have been too effective for me....I tried the parsley, the Tums, bottled water, stainless steel bowls. I probably have not given anything a long enough chance but I think the parsley was giving her loose stools. Still continue with bottled water and SS bowls. I wash the eye area every day with eye wipes and comb her facial/eye area using a flea comb. Doesn't remove the stain but keeps the area clean. When her adult teeth are in, I might venture to try the Angel Eyes (but as a last resort). Good luck and do a search to read up on the what the pros suggest. I might try using a water bottle next....


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Try dabbing a bit of cornstarch where the tear stains form. This keeps the area dry - once a day comb out with a flea comb. This works like a charm for Milo. Just be careful not to get any in his eyes!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a cutie, your camera is going to get a work out!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Meepo is adorable!!!!!!!! I could hug him right through the screen. Wonderful photos. Thank you!

Re the tearstains: they can be related to several things~~diet, water, cleanliness, allergies, teething. I have a light colored dog and right now am having a problem with just one eye. 

For starters, everyday very gently clean the eye corner with warm wet papertowel or cotton and loosen the gunk, then gently, carefully, comb away the gunk with a flat metal fleacomb. 

Others will tell you more. . .like give him only bottled water to drink, sprinkle parsley on his food or water, etc.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Our kitty Jesse loathed Biscuit for the first year and a half, just hated him. We had to watch them carefully. And, like Meepo, Biscuit was so frustrated cause he wanted to play with Jesse. Then finally Jesse decided he liked Biscuit and now they happily coexist. 

When we got Heath, Jesse was like, whatever., oh another dog? no problema, very mellow . .and he lets Heath jump on his back, LOL, so be patient, if you like the cat a lot too. It takes time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, search all the threads on tearstains. The Angel Eyes (which is essentially an antibiotic) did work for me with Biscuit.


----------

